# Can Thermo Fat Blaster Stack Help Me Lose Weight?



## abc33 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,

I've tried several weight loss supplements and I have found that none of them actually work. So, I did some research and found out that a supplement called Thermo Fat Blaster Stack can actually burn my body fat permanently. But i have no information about it as such and as it is slightly expensive, i need to gather some additional information before i start using it. Can someone please help me here?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

abc33 said:


> Thermo Fat Blaster Stack can actually burn my body fat permanently.


The particular fat cells might be gone permanently but there could also be new fat cells in their place!

If your diet contains to many calories a quick fix diet plan with fat burners will only help you short term and in the long term you'll revert back to where you started.

Look at your diet first, perhaps post this up for comments...


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Need alot more info before anyone here can help you...

Weight

Age

Calorie intake

Type of training

Sessions per week

Typical calories burned per day

Diet


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The only thing that takes fat cells away completely is liposuction.

Fat cells can regrow due to hyperplasia, each fat cell can split and become 2 cells and once they have reached full size split again repeating the process over and over.

I'd avoid any supplement making such claims as they are based on unsubstantiated lies. If this worked it would be a pharmaceutical product and would be solving the Western Worlds obesity problems.


----------

